# Onyxia Kürschnern



## Quener (16. Oktober 2007)

Hab mal ne Frage zum Kürschern von ONY.
Hab neulich ingame aufgeschnappt das es nicht mehr möglich sein soll ONY mit LvL 70 zu kürschner?
Ist da was dran oder is das mal wieder so ne frei erfundene Story?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also is schon klar das ich nen Kürschenerskill von 315 brauche, aber wieso sollte das auf LvL 70 nicht mehr funktionieren?


----------



## Tirkari (22. Oktober 2007)

Wer immer das erzählt hat, das ist totaler Blödsinn.
Die Drachendame hat sich bei uns bis jetzt noch immer kürschnern lassen, obwohl der einzige nicht-70er, der normalerweise dabei ist, ein lvl60-Hexer ist, der nicht kürschnern kann.

Hat da vielleicht wer vergessen, alles zu looten und setzt deshalb jetzt solche Märchen in die Welt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ombus (29. Oktober 2007)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Hat da vielleicht wer vergessen, alles zu looten und setzt deshalb jetzt solche Märchen in die Welt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG..das erinnert mich an die MC Zeit wo dann jeder Affe rumgespammt hat "HUNDE LOOTEN" ^^
Aber bei Ony hatten wir das noch nie...vorallem jetzt mit 70(wobei ich sagen muss,bei 5leuten gibt die dame echt gut geld ;> )


----------

